# 2001 740i vs 740iL



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

goodkarma,
Have you made a decision yet? I agree with crewdog843, except that 19K is a bit pricey, a bit more shopping and you could do better than that. In all fairness though, the "wow, I love it" factor has to be accounted for, as well as options, and 60K is decently low mileage, but our E38's usually live 5 times as long as that with proper care, so don't let the low mileage be your only guide. Do some comparison shopping and show the seller your results. That should get you at least a grand or two off that 19K. How are the options? The '01 should have pretty much everything offered for the E38 - most of it standard. I admit having the toys CAN make a difference. It is six years now since the new body style and I am not convinced all the bugs have been worked out, but M. Wong is probably the best arbiter of that thought. As soon as I can save a bit more cash and get off of the home entertainment and Rolex/Breitling kick, I'd like to find a 2nd 7 Series, either a nice '01 like yours, or maybe dabble into an '04-'06 w/options. I am in the Atlanta area and prices seem a bit lower here than in other areas. Perhaps you may consider travelling a bit and save some $$$ on your purchase. whatever your decision, enjoy it, and drive fast and well.!!


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Seven11 said:


> i went for a short version 7 because i dont feel like being a driver for the rear passengers:tsk:, Li or in your case iL feels like a limo. the short version feels more nimble and again in your case it will be faster because of the gearing.
> 
> go short :bow:


+1. IMO the SWB 740i Sport is one of the best looking luxury sedans of the decade, if not the entire modern era.

The 740i (SWB) just looks *right* - I imagine it looks the way its maker wanted it to look.......... the LWB iL, OTOH, looks like a SWB was taken, cut, had the wheelbase and doors elongated and then put back together.

Don't know how to phrase it better - the 740i Sport just looks right


----------



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

My father has the Il and I have the 740i. There is a world of difference in the handling and speed off the block between the two. The 740i sport suspension is unbeleivable at speed in tight corners and in S -curves at speed. The 740i moves like a tiger with surefooted turns while the 740 Il moves in a stately manner. The 740i straight ride is not the luxury smoothness of the Il 740 but is ok if you make a sport of dodging potholes. AND, don't ever hit a pothole at 90 or 100 with the 18" or 19" wheels or you will need a new wheel. All in all, at my young age of 52, I still need the sportiness of the 740i ----- AND, the 740i is the best looking car of the decade (so far). Maybe the new 7 will live up to the e38 when it comes out in 2010 - I won't hold my breath though. 

When I get a bit older perhaps the luxury ride of the 740 Il will be in order - take that Dad!


----------



## Seven11 (Mar 10, 2008)

srein1 said:


> Maybe the new 7 will live up to the e38 when it comes out in 2010 - I won't hold my breath though.


2009, guy :thumbup:


----------



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

like I said - I won't hold my breath cause have to give a couple of years to find out all the kinks


----------



## irija (Jan 5, 2004)

So did you pull the trigger? That does seem pricey for the car, but the warranty that you listed would definitely make me feel comfortable in purchasing it. Who is offering that warranty?


----------



## jgriffith007 (Mar 6, 2007)

PM Me. I have an 01il black on black for sale. It is posted in the classifieds. I do not know what you are wanting to spend but it is a great car. I have an 03 li currently.


----------

